# Anyone familiar with Hudson Forge Planes



## Root Cause (Feb 24, 2021)

I started the search for my first plane this week. 
No Stanley's or other name brands listed in this area.

There is a nice Hudson Forge #3 smooth for sale. 
Is this something worth owning while I search for a block plane or are there reputable websites that resell Stanleys.

I just got burned on eBay last month and other places are full of scam artists so looking for some advice if anyone cares to share. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nick2727 (Jun 14, 2020)

What will you be using the planes for? I've just started teaching myself to hand plane last year. It's tricky, but rewarding. I enjoy it. 

Looks like Hudson forge was a US company operating before 1950. Odds are it's a better plane than anything you can buy new for under $200. 

I have 4 Stanley's now. 2 pre ww2, 2 later models. The later models, at least the no 4 I have, is trash. The depth adjuster knob falls out quite often. The pre ww2 planes are beauties. 

If the price is right on the Hudson forge. I say grab it.

now what do you have to sharpen the blade?


----------



## Root Cause (Feb 24, 2021)

Hey Nick,

Doing some research, it looks like a good starting point is to get 3 planes, Block, then Jack, and Smooth to get started. This Hudson is all I see at present, it is 90 miles away (I am in a remote location), is less than $50, and looks to be in good shape. The owner seems knowledgeable. It says it works well and I don't see any damage or abuse.

You are correct about Hudson's history. There isn't anything here, Wiki didn't help and WWW has just a little on axes, planes, and drill bits. 

I have just finished building the shop and have made some jigs. Saw table, work table, and router table. I am ready to start my first project- shelving for the kitchen, pantry door. I have the plywood ripped and ready to buy some hardwood for the banding material. Thus. the need for a plane. 

Getting to this point has taken weeks, and I don't want to waste time or money, but neither do I want to start a month traveling the state to find a useable plane. 

Thanks for the reply and sounds like you are well on your way to reaching another 'plane' with your wood skills. I appreciate your comments and advice.


----------



## Nick2727 (Jun 14, 2020)

Not to discourage you. But learning to use the hand planes is no small feat. I must be close to 100 hours invested just sharpening and getting shavings. Forget about dimensionig lumber.

If your wanting to get these projects underway soon. Maybe consider buying s4s lumber. But stick with the hand planing, I just wouldn'tw ant you to get discouraged at not finishing the project.


----------



## Root Cause (Feb 24, 2021)

Thanks and I appreciate your candor. I believe you are correct.
I think I have to start somewhere and this gives me some incentive to start using a plane. I might well abandon the banding but that is easy enough to go to plan B.
I hear you regarding the sharpening. I am just now investigating what I need and how to do it.

If you have found a good method, I would like to hear it. thanks for the posts.


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

The Hudson name seemed familiar to me but couldn’t recall why. So..... last night I used my Stanley #4 (circa late 1800’s) which I had picked up in a local antique shop several years ago. Left it on my workbench overnight as I need to use it again today. Picked it up this morning and saw the “Hudson” name on the iron! That’s why the name was familiar! Someone in the last 100 years replaced the iron with a Hudson. Anyway, I intend to restore the plane, just haven’t done so yet. I have never sharpened the iron as it holds its edge and cuts nicely. Of course it would cut much nicer if I took the time to properly sharpen it!


----------



## Nick2727 (Jun 14, 2020)

I started out with sand paper attached to a piece of glass with 3m adhesive spray. I think I had up to 2000 or 3000 grit.

It worked well, only problem was the sand paper didn't last. I feel I may have been pressing to hard? Not sure, haven t had anyone physically show me anything. Just YouTube. Than i tried the Lee Valley adhesive backed synthetic diamond lapping film. It was about $30-40 cad I believe, for the set of 4 different micron films. those worked really well. I haven't worn them out. I choose to buy a diamond stone, 300x/1000x with a leather strop and paste. I'll save the micron lapping film. 

From my little test, I was able to get similar shavings with using the strop compared to the lapping films. 

I also use a guide, first got a cheapo from home depot. they work fine. came across a veritas mk1 on my local buy/sell for really cheap.

If I was going to buy a guide new. I wouldn't buy the veritas mk1, id be holding out for the mk2. it corrects a lot of the downfalls the original had. 

Price of sandpaper adds up, if you plan on doing this hobby for a while might be worth getting some stones, diamond, water, oil... lots of people have there preferences.

One thing to note though. If you do end up with a no7 or no8 plane.. Maybe even a 5 1/2, there blades are 2 5/8" I believe. I know that if your using a guide with the blade you can't use it at a skewed angle. Any stones or sandpaper would need to be 3" wide.

A lot of the cheaper stones are only 2" wide. Something to think about, what tools you may purchase in the future.


----------



## Root Cause (Feb 24, 2021)

Thanks Nick for the information. That is helpful.
Tom, thank you for the story. I am thinking $30 for a starter is good enough.


----------

